# what the right size turkey to smoke ???



## jrod62 (Nov 9, 2011)

My wife found some turkeys that was 20+ lbs.
Is that size ok to smoke or should i stay around 12 to 15 pounders.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2011)

I would lean more toward the 12 pounder, but that might just be me & my maximum temp MES of 275˚.

Also I would not stuff it.

I'm sure you'll get other opinions on this one.

Bear


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Bear. That what i was thinking


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 9, 2011)

The USDA recommends 12 lbs and under in order to make sure they get through the "Danger Zone" in time to be considered safe. Some people hot smoke them with temps of 325 degrees and up I personally don't know that size matters much at these temps


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2011)

At 225*F 12-14lb is the best choice but as Piney indicated at 325*F anything goes I have done 26-28lb Monster Gobblers, unstuffed, in the neighborhood of 4hrs at various Restaurants...JJ


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks guys for the fast reply. My wife text me from the store about the size turkeys and I turn around and posted this right away.

within minutes Bear replies, and few minutes later got two more fast replies. That why I love this place. Help is always

right around the corner. She pick up 2 turkeys at right under 13lbs a piece.

*so again thanks for the fast replies!!!!!*


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> The USDA recommends 12 lbs and under in order to make sure they get through the "Danger Zone" in time to be considered safe. Some people hot smoke them with temps of 325 degrees and up I personally don't know that size matters much at these temps




Not to hijack this thread, but does the USDA have any recommendation for a turducken?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but does the USDA have any recommendation for a turducken?


Yes a whole bunch of them, like no lower than 325˚ oven temp, etc.

Here's link:

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/Turduckens_Require_Safe_Food_Handling/index.asp

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Now if you have a bird thats maybe too big then you can also Spackcock it and that will let it smoke faster with more surface area to cook. Now for a turducken I have done a few of them and I have always done them in the oven cause they are usually too big for a smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes a whole bunch of them, like no lower than 325˚ oven temp, etc.
> 
> Here's link:
> 
> ...




Thanks Bear!


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 10, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Pineywoods said:
> 
> 
> > The USDA recommends 12 lbs and under in order to make sure they get through the "Danger Zone" in time to be considered safe. Some people hot smoke them with temps of 325 degrees and up I personally don't know that size matters much at these temps
> ...


AL , if u do turducken i hope you post step by step "how to" .
I would love to try one .


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 10, 2011)

If you want to get the 20lb one then just cut it in half and you will be ok.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 10, 2011)

You could also cure it using Pops' recipe and take some of the worry out.


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 10, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> You could also cure it using Pops' recipe and take some of the worry out.


We got two of the smaller ones but i want to do a big one to.
I will have to reread pop's recipe and give that try.
Thanks for info.


----------



## chef michael (Nov 15, 2011)

What is space cocking? That's a term unfamiliar to me guys. I'm smoking a 21 pounder this Thansgiving and I really don't want to make my guests sick.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 15, 2011)

Basically it's cutting along or cutting out the backbone so the bird can lay flat


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 15, 2011)

chef michael said:


> What is spackcocking? That's a term unfamiliar to me guys. I'm smoking a 21 pounder this Thansgiving and I really don't want to make my guests sick.


Spatchcocking a bird is removing the back-bone so the bird can lay flat during cooking and still remain a whole bird, for the most part.

 

21 pound? Kinda big, so don't inject marinade, stab a probe too early, or otherwise puncture or cut into the meat. If you avoid these, you can treat the bird as intact whole muscle meat which can be cooked following less strick guidelines. If it's non-intact (puncture, ground meat, mascerated) then, a time temp guideline of 41-135* in 4 hours should be adhered to during cooking...that's fairly quick for a 21lbr, and difficult to reach high enough smoke chamber temps in certain smokers.

What is your choice of smoker for this beast, btw? Wide grate size, I'm hoping?

If spatchcocked, it can still be considered intact whole muscle meat because the cut meat will be exposed while cooking, thus preventing any possible introduction of bacteria during handling from being closed back up inside the meat.

Here's a basic thread on a pair of spatchcocked chickens with Q-View from Pignit, found HERE;

and another started by Nola Saints Smoker with some different discussions and Q-View, found HERE;

and, the search I used to find these, found HERE.

I'd suggest some simple rub ingredients: rosemary, pepper, garlic, a bit of cumin, thyme, just for starters...not too complicated.

Spatcock and smoke @ 275-300* to internal temp of 175+ in the thighs and 168-170* in the breasts. Still juicy, but should be clear juices in the meat and next to the thigh bone at these temps. Keep the temps in check and it will be juicy regardless of anything else you do with it. Oh, don't stick temp probes until at least 2 hours in so you don't skew the intact whole muscle meat. USDA calls for a minimum of 165* internal temp for domestic poultry.

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 16, 2011)

I spaced it out, but most store-bought birds are already injected, so you still need to follow the 41-135*/4-hr rule when cooking...my bad.

Eric


----------



## chef michael (Nov 17, 2011)

I am wondering about this 41-135*/4 hour rule. Can you be more specific about what that means.

I am using a Masterbuilt electric smoker and I like this spachcocking suggestion. I am planing to do it. I saw a great video on actually spachcocking a turkey and it looks like I can pull it off in my Masterbuilt electric with the 21 pound turkey.

Thanks all for your help. I love this site and all the experts that are so willing to share their knowledge.

Please help with that question at the top.

Michael


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2011)

chef michael said:


> I am wondering about this 41-135*/4 hour rule. Can you be more specific about what that means.
> 
> I am using a Masterbuilt electric smoker and I like this spachcocking suggestion. I am planing to do it. I saw a great video on actually spachcocking a turkey and it looks like I can pull it off in my Masterbuilt electric with the 21 pound turkey.
> 
> ...


It means the internal meat temp of the bird must get thru the 41-135 degree zone in 4 hours or less. So if you take it out of the fridge & put it right on the smoker you have 4 hours to get it to 135. That's why it's not a good idea to let it sit out & get to room temp before you put it in the smoker. As soon as it gets above 41 you have 4 hours to get it to 135.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Nov 17, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but does the USDA have any recommendation for a turducken?




Hi Al,

I just watched a segment of "Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives", and there was a guy in Sarasota that

makes them in his restaurant. In the oven, he states 12 hours at 200* F.  Don't give up...James


----------



## masterofmymeat (Nov 17, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes a whole bunch of them, like no lower than 325˚ oven temp, etc.
> 
> Here's link:
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear, great link...James


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2011)

James your back!

How's the hand?

I'm going to do the turducken, I have found a safe way to do it & will take photo's.

I already have the turkey & duck, since they are frozen. I'll pick up the chicken next week.


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> James your back!
> 
> How's the hand?
> 
> ...













AL, cant wait to see how this turns out. I hope you will give step by step "how to".

will you be posting as you go ??? might need to take the laptop out to my smoker with me on turkey day !!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 18, 2011)

jrod62 said:


> AL, cant wait to see how this turns out. I hope you will give step by step "how to".
> 
> will you be posting as you go ??? might need to take the laptop out to my smoker with me on turkey day !!!!!




I probably won't post anything until it's done. I hate to have to come back to a thread 10 times just to see what happened, so I'll take a lot of photo's & post the whole thing on Friday.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I probably won't post anything until it's done. I hate to have to come back to a thread 10 times just to see what happened, so I'll take a lot of photo's & post the whole thing on Friday.










    Perfect !!!

Bear


----------



## jeanne (Nov 21, 2011)

What if--------------you started it in a 325 oven for a couple of hours before finishing in the MES??  Is there any way a stuffed turkey can be smoked?  Half my family would rather eat the stuffing than the turkey.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 21, 2011)

Jeanne said:


> What if--------------you started it in a 325 oven for a couple of hours before finishing in the MES??  Is there any way a stuffed turkey can be smoked?  Half my family would rather eat the stuffing than the turkey.


You'd get little to no smoke flavor. Once the meat is heated up (around 140* internal or so), the smoke penetration will be reduced...if the meat is cold when it hits the smoke, that's when it all comes together. If the meat is starting to cook before getting any smoke, there will be far less flavor and coloring from the smoke. If started in the "O", it may a s well be finished there, IMO.

Unless it's a very small bird, I would not advise to stuff when smoking for food safety reasons (getting through the danger zone temp range/time of 41-135* / 4 hrs)...unless the smoker can achieve temps in the 325-350* range like and oven can. Most electrics cannot...propane rigs can, and some charcoal fired can, depending on the user knowing how to get his/her rig that hot, and in most cases, the modifications that are done to the smoker to allow for a broader (or in this case higher) operating temp range.
 

If it were me, I'd smoke the stuffing and bird at the same time, only put the stuffing in a large roasting pan.

Unfortunately, I'm working the rest of the week, or I'd do it that way myself.

Eric


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Jeanne,

I agree with what Eric said.

Bear


----------

